# How Jerry's Doing



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2010)

I continue to update Jerry's Blog, although no longer on a daily basis.  I *did* do an update yesterday, for those of you who are interested.

Fern


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting an update.  I haven't been following the blog but appreciate knowing how both of you are doing.  I'm wishing the best for Jerry.  I hope he gets some rest and is able to regain some strength soon.

Deb


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the update Fern.  My best to both of you.

Sue


----------



## swift (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank you for the up date Fern. I think of you two often. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 26, 2010)

*Hang in there Fern!*



Fern Modena said:


> I continue to update Jerry's Blog, although no longer on a daily basis.  I *did* do an update yesterday, for those of you who are interested. cathyb
> 
> Fern



So glad you posted -- happy the walker gives Jerry more independence, it must be hard for him (and you) in this situation.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 26, 2010)

Kudos, Fern, for keeping this up. Yeah, I know, what else can you do? I spent 3-4 years as my mom's primary caregiver- after stroke, not cancer, but still, I can sympathize. Take it one day at a time, and take some time for yourself, too. Get 'out' with friends, even if you have to ask someone to sit with Jerry and watch a movie. You deserve it and Jerry will benefit as well.

Thanks for the update. Many of us will remember back to reading your story of love and commitment to Jerry when it becomes our turn as caregiver for an ailing spouse. 

When we all said those words, "in sickness and health, for richer or poorer, I take....." very few of us were thinking of the not-so-good times.

All the best to both of you.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Kay H (Jun 26, 2010)

Fern,
Thanks for keeping us up to date. You and Jerry have been down a long road. Hope the walker makes it easier for Jerry to get around.  Take care of yourself too.  I pray for both of you often.


----------



## Mimi39 (Jun 27, 2010)

God bless both of you!  And that picture of Jerry on the blog is soooo cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi Fern,
Wishing you both all my love and prayers!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 27, 2010)

Fern, remeber this a winner never quits and a quiter nerver wins.

You and Jerry are not quiter's.  Now let Jerry have a bowl of ice cream (smile).

My spouse has been a care giver to her mother (who is 87 years old) for the past sixty-two consective days; 24/7 and it is not ease.


----------



## normab (Jun 27, 2010)

You are both in my prayers. It's wonderful that you keep the blog going...

Norma


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 27, 2010)

Jerry is back in the hospital as of last night.  The blog is current and I will try to write every day again.

Fern


----------



## Pat H (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh, Fern, I'm so sorry about the latest development in Jerry's health. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lamb (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi Fern,

I hope that Jerry's health again improves.  My best to you both in this difficult time.


----------



## funtime (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Fern - sounds like they are taking good care of Jerry.  Best of everything.  I will send a private email as well.  Funtime aka Janette


----------



## Karen G (Jun 29, 2010)

Just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and Jerry, and praying every day.


----------



## MelBay (Jun 29, 2010)

Fern, I think of you often.  Please be good to yourself.  Being a caregiver is tough stuff, I don't care how much you love the patient.  You guys are both in my prayers.  Sounds like he's getting good care.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 1, 2010)

Continuing all good thoughts for you and Jerry, Fern ...


----------



## Dori (Jul 1, 2010)

Fern, you are Jerry are in my thoughts and prayers.

Dori


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you everone for your kind wishes and prayers.  I didn't update the Blog last night, but I promise I will do so later today.

Fern


----------



## mas (Jul 1, 2010)

Best wishes to both you and Jerry.  Here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 1, 2010)

The blog has been updated.

Fern


----------



## LisaH (Jul 1, 2010)

Fern,

I am so sorry to hear the news. Stay strong. You and Jerry are both on my mind. 

Lisa


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 1, 2010)

Fern, Though I only know you through TUG, I feel a warmth for you both. I read today's update, and feel like I took a hit in the chest. May you have the strength to carry on. I know that you will, and that you've got good friends and medical staff around you. We're here when you need a shoulder. Take care of YOU, the experts will see to Jerry. Hugs.

Jim Ricks


----------



## froggy1944 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fern,

I only know you through your posts on TUG but feel as though I know you personally.  I will keep you and Jerry in my prayers.  Take good care of yourself.

Amy


----------



## shagnut (Jul 3, 2010)

Fern, I have tried to email you but something is not letting me send it.  I have been reading your blog everyday and was so happy when you were not blogging for awhile as I knew Jerry was doing better. I am so so sorry that he is not doing well. You have been a trooper, and a source of inspiration.  I love you both.  Hugs, Leslie & Kelli


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 3, 2010)

Fern,
I just read through your blog, and I just want you to know I am thinking of you and Jerry and sending my prayers for you through this very tough time.

Jo


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 3, 2010)

So sorry about the bad news, you are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 4, 2010)

Fern,

Sorry to hear about this latest outcome.  More prayers to both of you and stay strong.  We are all here for you.  

Hop


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 4, 2010)

Fern, I just read the latest update.  I'm sorry to see that things have progressed this way.  I'll be thinking about you and Jerry.  Wishing you peace.

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 4, 2010)

Very disheartening news, Fern. Hospice people are a godsend and will make this time as easy on you and Jerry as possible. All the best to both of you. You are in my thoughts. As others have, I wish you peace.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 4, 2010)

Fern, you will have angels attending you and Jerry to comfort you and bring you peace.  You have such love in your heart--and love brings the angels.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 4, 2010)

Even though I don't answer each post, please know how much all of them mean to us.

Fern


----------



## jlf58 (Jul 4, 2010)

Best wishes Fern, your a good wife 



Fern Modena said:


> Even though I don't answer each post, please know how much all of them mean to us.
> 
> Fern


----------



## JanT (Jul 4, 2010)

Fern,

I'm so sorry for this latest news.  Thoughts and prayers for both you and Jerry.

Jan


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 4, 2010)

Fern,

I have been praying for both you and Jerry, and I will continue to do so.  Like some of the others, I only know you from this board.  I have found you to be a very compassionate person and I know that Jerry is too, and I know that God will be with both of you during this trying time.


----------



## philemer (Jul 5, 2010)

Fern,
My prayers for you, Jerry & your family. Thinking of you.


----------



## MelBay (Jul 6, 2010)

Fern, hospice is such a great comfort and I am glad they are there to help you through it.  My goddaughter is now a hospice counselor, and I so admire them - this is great work they are doing.

I hope you are finding some time to just sit and take a breath and relax.  It's so hard when you have all this going on around you.  You're going to need your strength, so be nice to yourself.  

I want you to know you are both in my prayers.  I have admired you since I first 'met' you.  You're a great lady.


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 7, 2010)

Thinking of you. Each situation is different and you need to do what is best for yours. While people may have similar stories- yours is yours alone
 I took care of my dad with cancer and my mom with Alzheimers and other medical issues. People always told me to take time for myself. I always meant to but so much wanted to be with them as much as I could(usually 24/7) and didn't take time for me. They have both passed(dad 3yrs/mom 3mths) and I 
never once regretted not taking time for me. BUT while your dear husband sleeps if you could nap or make yourself a nice cup of tea,coffee or cold drink and just sit,do neck rolls,look at something pretty outside,or listen to some favorite music you will feel  refreshed.  
While he has company or visiting nurse if you want to go out either alone or with friends DO NOT FEEL GUILTY about it.
MY thoughts are heart goes out to you


----------



## Lee B (Jul 10, 2010)

Fern and Jerry,
There are no perfect ways of making an exit.  I like the Hospice way because they maximize the time left and let you focus on each other and on the good things you have done with each other and for all others.

Regret nothing, enjoy everything and know that so many of us care a whole lot.  Jerry has you on this side and you will have him waiting on the other side.  How cool is that?

Love from
Lee Boylan


----------



## Glynda (Jul 10, 2010)

*Hospice*

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Jerry, Fern.  Hospice is a wonderful organization and is such a help at such a difficult time.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 11, 2010)

Fern...I just caught up with your blog, and it's hard to know what to say, other than. "Thank God for Hospice and their wonderful volunteers."  You and Jerry have been an inspiration with your long and loving partnership.  We've enjoyed meeting you, and enjoying your company, and Jerry's wonderful sense of humor will be sadly missed.  My prayers are with you, and I wish you peace with the outcome.  You are strong, and you must be hurting so, I wish I could at least give you a big hug, and a gentle one for Jerry.  Jean


----------



## Jennie (Jul 12, 2010)

Dear Fern,

None of us know the right words to say at a sad time like this. But at least you know how much so many people care, and are wishing you two strength and peace.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 12, 2010)

Fern, I don't write much but I think of you and Jerry daily.  Hugs to both and peace.


----------



## CSB (Jul 12, 2010)

Kind thoughts and prayers to both you and Jerry.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 12, 2010)

*In our thoughts*



Fern Modena said:


> I continue to update Jerry's Blog, although no longer on a daily basis.  I *did* do an update yesterday, for those of you who are interested.
> 
> Fern



Hello Fern:  We think of you and Jerry often -- his humor and your giving of your time when someone visits your area.  Hoping God keeps giving you the necessary strengths needed during this sensitive time.  Cathy and Bruce


----------



## funtime (Jul 13, 2010)

Fern my very best thoughts to someone that I and many other tuggers admire.  Thank you for your blog.  You are not only communicating but helping to show others how to do it right when life's uncertaintly is facing you daily.  All my best.  Funtime aka Janette


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 13, 2010)

Fern, Thankfully, it sounds like a peaceful and accepting time, but your feelings must be so mixed right now.  I hope you can hold on to the best parts and happy memories.  This is never easy, but Hospice seems to help so much with the whole concept, and with acceptance and understanding.  I'm sure your angel is holding your hand, and Jerry's, too.  Jean


----------



## Aussiedog (Jul 13, 2010)

Fern your blog posts are wonderful - 


wonderful inspiration for all of us
wonderful outlet for you
wonderful record for you to have for the rest of your life
You are so kind to let us all share in the big and little things that are part of helping Jerry pass peacefully.  You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

Ann


----------



## shagnut (Jul 13, 2010)

Fern, as you know I read your blog faithfully. You are doing such a wonderful job taking care of Jerry & you can hear your love thru every word. I was so honored to be part of your renewal vows.  Hospice is wonderful. They will take care of both Jerry & you. If I were to be honestwith myself hospice is what got me thru the last year with my Mom. They are angels in disquise. Their chaplan is who did Mom's funeral and it was beautiful. We couldn't get a rabbi at that time but since the chaplain knew mom it made for a very memorable funeral. Be stong and give Jerry a kiss from me & Kell.  Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## trishpmc (Jul 13, 2010)

Fern, you don't know me, but I have been following your inspirational blog.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and Jerry.  Don't forget to take care of yourself too.


----------



## Lets Get Going (Jul 13, 2010)

*Love Story*

What a beautiful love story.  It's wonderful to see two people so much in love.  God has truly blessed you both.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 14, 2010)

Let's Get Going! said:


> What a beautiful love story. It's wonderful to see two people so much in love. God has truly blessed you both.


It's beautiful but so sad too as I read the blog last night and now again.   Fern, I think of you and Jerry often and wish you strength and peace.  Jerry is so blessed to have you so close to him and you are a beautiful couple in this day and age.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 16, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry. I have not been keeping up for the past 2 weeks. I had hoped to meet both you and Jerry some time at some Tug event as you have always been such a great presence here on Tug. My thoughts and prayers are with you both, but that sounds so trite, but what else can I say. May the peace that passes all understanding reach down and touch your heart.
Liz


----------



## Fern Modena (Jul 17, 2010)

The Blog has been updated again.  Jerry passed away last night.

Fern


----------



## Zac495 (Jul 17, 2010)

I just read the blog. I am so sorry. What beautiful words you write. What a lovely man he is. What a wonderful wife you are. My love and prayers go out to you , Fern.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 17, 2010)

Fern, I am saddened, and speechless, and on a certain level, relieved for you. You have given Jerry the 'last measure of devotion'. I'm sure that as he slipped the bonds of life, his final conscious thought was of his love for you.

Regardless of your feelings regarding what comes next, Jerry will continue to live in the memories of you and his loved ones. I'm sorry I wasn't able to be more than an 'internet acquaintance', but please accept my heartfelt sympathy at this difficult time.

Jim Ricks


----------



## LisaH (Jul 17, 2010)

Fern,

So sorry to learn that Jerry has passed away. My condolences to you and the family...


----------



## cindi (Jul 17, 2010)

How wonderful you were able to grant him his final wish, to be able to stay at home. 

And how wonderful he was able to just slip away in his sleep.  

You are a very special person.


----------



## funtime (Jul 17, 2010)

Fern, my deepest condolances.   Janette aka funtime


----------



## DebBrown (Jul 17, 2010)

Ahhhh... just read the blog.  I am sad but happy to know that Jerry past peacefully and was able to stay at home.  My condolences to you and your family.

Deb


----------



## BevL (Jul 17, 2010)

The post we were all dreading but knew was coming.

I only hope I could be half the woman you have been if faced with the same situation.  Jerry's last days were truly full of life and love, which was the best gift you could have given him.

Bev


----------



## scrapngen (Jul 17, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry for your loss. I have so much respect for how you and Jerry spent your last time together and shared your love with all of us. 
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## mo1950 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fern,  I am so sorry you and your family have lost Jerry.  May God be with you and your family.


----------



## Jaybee (Jul 17, 2010)

Jim Ricks said it beautifully...as did so many others.  I wish you peace.  Jean


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 17, 2010)

My thoughts are with you, Fern.  From your posts, Jerry sounds like a great, fun, fiesty guy loved by many.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 17, 2010)

Dear Fern, my heart breaks for you and your family. Jerry was one of those bigger than life people and he will always be remembered fondly by many. You have my deepest sympathy.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh Fern, I'm so sorry.  Peace to you and all of Jerry's family and friends as you navigate through these difficult times.  Like everyone else, I admire the love, strength and grace you've shared with Jerry to ease his worries.


----------



## EJC (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern--Many of us on TUG have been following your blog, and you and Jerry have been in our thoughts daily.  You can take comfort in knowing you helped Jerry's last days be what he wanted them to be--time at home with friends and family.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern,

My condolences on your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.

Thanks for letting us travel on the journey with you and Jerry - your love and caring are an inspiration for us all.

Shalom,

Richard


----------



## Kay H (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern,
Your undying love for Jerry is so apparent. Thanks for sharing him with us through these difficult times.  My condolences to the whole family.


----------



## Dori (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Having such wonderful memories of your life together, and the special love you shared, will help you get through. I am sending hugs and prayers.

Dori


----------



## Mimi39 (Jul 18, 2010)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## mpizza (Jul 18, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Maria


----------



## froggy1944 (Jul 18, 2010)

My sincere and deepest condolences to you and your family.  I will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
Amy


----------



## Hophop4 (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry to hear this.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## jlf58 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern,

We have know each other for a decade any yet have never met  . I am so sorry for your loss and have read your blog. What an amazing love you had
for each other.





Hophop4 said:


> So sorry to hear this.  Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Cathyb (Jul 18, 2010)

*So sorry!*



Fern Modena said:


> The Blog has been updated again.  Jerry passed away last night.
> 
> Fern



Fern (sis) -- Jerry is now free of pain and with those giggling angels you referred to recently.

You gave him everything a wife could and was with him through the last minute.  I have learned alot from your blogs and hope I have the strength you verbalized in them if in the same position.  Cathyb and Bruce


----------



## macko420 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, my condolences.  thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## dgdbloe (Jul 18, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. May happy memories ease your sorow. You did all you could to make his trip to heaven easier.


----------



## Gramma5 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern,

Thank you for allowing us to walk the final journey with you and Jerry. You are an inspiration to many of us. What a blessing to be able to take care of Jerry at home as he wished. Your love has shone through your blog as you have cared for him. May God continue to give you peace and strength and wonderful memories of your life together.


----------



## Debbyd57 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am so sorry.  Our thoughts are prayers will continue to be with you.  I have been following the blog but hoped not to see this note so soon.   You have been such a help to us over the years through your knowledge and experience even though we have never met you and we thank you for that.   Paul and Debby


----------



## silentg (Jul 18, 2010)

Dear Fern,
So sorry for your loss. Peace be with you and your family.
TerryC


----------



## Elli (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern, so sorry that Jerry passed away.  As Bev said in an earlier post, we were dreading the news but, on the other hand, Jerry is now free of pain.  Please accept my heartfelt condolences.  Elli


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 18, 2010)

Words fail me.  I can't find ones to express my feelings so I will send a cyber hug and hope that will do.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry for your loss; my prayers are with you.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Fern, my sincere condolences to you. I know that you will miss Jerry deeply because your love for him was so profound. It is comforting to know that you will not be alone as you have so many friends close by who care about you as well as timeshare friends all over the world.


----------



## JanT (Jul 19, 2010)

Fern,

I am so very sorry for your loss.  Those words sound simple but I truly am.  I cannot fathom the depth of your pain at the loss of your sweet companion but I pray that you will find comfort in knowing that he is at peace and no longer in pain.

Yours is a sweet love story - strong, true love until the very end.  That is how it should be for all of us.

Love and prayers to you.

Jan


----------



## Kathy Q (Jul 19, 2010)

Fern,

Words are not enough to try to let you know how sad I am at Jerry's passing.  The only consolation is that he had you by his side for so much of his life, and especially at the end.  Your blog is testimony to your deep love for each other and will be a cherrished part of the memory book you will be putting together.  Generations to come in your family will have an example of what true love is.

My heart and prayers are with you and your family at this very difficult time.

Kathy Q


----------



## Glynda (Jul 19, 2010)

*Thoughts...*

How very sad.  I am so sorry.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 19, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry. I faced the lost of my husband this last week as he went through major surgery with many risk factors and I was so afraid. I know that you are surrounded by friends and family and have had time to prepare yourself, but missing him is not something one can ever really prepare for. My heart, my prayers are with you.
Liz


----------



## Born2Travel (Jul 19, 2010)

Please add us to the list of those offering condolences. There are no words at this time... I remember when you retired, when you moved to Las Vegas...


----------



## MelBay (Jul 19, 2010)

God bring you comfort Fern.  What a wonderful inspiration you have been to everyone.


----------



## KarenLK (Jul 20, 2010)

Fern, while I never met Jerry I always thought I "knew" him. You will always have the comfort of your friends and family now and in the future.


----------



## sheilas (Jul 21, 2010)

Fern,  I am so sorry to hear that Jerry has passed.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.  Sheila S


----------



## mas (Jul 21, 2010)

Fern:

My deepest condolences.  I hope you can find peace knowing that Jerry has moved on to a better place.


----------



## pwrshift (Jul 21, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry to read of Jerry's passing.  You were a pillar of strength for him.  I have a long time friend who is in a coma right now and cancer is shutting him down too.  His wife is so strong and reminds me of you, so completely dedicated.  God gives us strength when we need it.  Best wishes.

Brian


----------



## Ginny (Jul 21, 2010)

Fern, you have so many friends on TUG who have known you over the years. You and Jerry seem perfect for each other, and I'm so sorry for your loss. 

Condolences,
Ginny


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern God bless you and your family.  May Jerry rest in peace.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss - my condolences.


----------



## May mom (Jul 22, 2010)

You have my deepest sympathy.  I've been silently keeping up with you for years and your blog.  You all were blessed to have each other.  May your memories and faith keep you strong.

Naomi


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern, I am so sorry Jerry is gone.  I am so sad for you, knowing how difficult these past months have been.  I cannot even find words.  Know that so many of us are sending love and prayers your way.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern, my sincere sympathy to you and your family.

Hugs,
Joan


----------



## Darlene (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern,
I hope you find the strength to make it through this difficult time. You were very blessed to have each other. Some people go through there entire lives, and never know what it's like to have the kind of love that you and Jerry had. 
As long as I have been on TUG, you have always been such a giving person; always willing to help out and give advice. I hope to be able to meet you one day in person, and may you know how much we love you and that we care about you. 
Darlene


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern,

First time I've taken the time to read through your blog, and have to tell you that you did a wonderful job keeping everyone informed on your husband's progress. Your blog is an inspiration to anyone that takes the time to read it.

Sorry, to hear about your loss, but thankful that I've taken the time to know your situation better. Best wishes ahead!


----------



## LAX Mom (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern,

What a beautiful blog you have written. May the memories of your love and adventures together sustain you during this difficult time. I'm so sorry to read of your loss. Jerry sounds like a wonderful man and the celebration of his life is a very fitting tribute.

Lisa


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2010)

My deepest sympathies for your loss Fern.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear.  Your in my prayers.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern, my deepest sympathy.  Yours was such a wonderful love story.  And you gave Jerry the greatest gift - your love and devotion.  May you have wonderful memories.

Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern, please allow me to offer my most sincere condolences to you and your family at this very difficult time.

Dave


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern, my deepest sympathy for your loss.

Please hang in there and take care of yourself.


----------



## Larry (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern;

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## mrsstats (Jul 22, 2010)

Fern:

I am so sorry for your loss.  From reading your blog I can see you had a wonderful life together.  May you find comfort in your memories.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jul 23, 2010)

Deepest sympathy, Fern.  Prayers for you.

Marty


----------



## Amy (Jul 23, 2010)

Fern:

I am so sorry to learn of your loss.  My condolences to you, your family and loved ones.  

Amy


----------



## Tia (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Fern. My sympathies and hope for you to find peace to go on .


----------



## jimbosee (Jul 24, 2010)

*How's Jerry Doing.*

Fern,
         Our deapest sympathy and fondest thoughts for you at this time.What a wonderful lifetime of memories to help you through this difficult period.God Bless you and all of your family.Pat and Jim Australia.




                         jimbosee


----------



## Betty (Jul 26, 2010)

Dear Fern,

Our deepest condolences on the loss of your dear husband. We will keep you close in thought and prayer during this very sad time. May your wonderful memories of Jerry sustain you now and bring you comfort always.

Al & Betty


----------



## BarCol (Jul 26, 2010)

Our deepest sympathies Fern on Jerry's passing. You have been a stalwart on this board for so long hopefully you can draw strengthen from the many friends you have here.


----------



## philemer (Jul 26, 2010)

Sue & I are saddened to hear about Jerry's passing. Our thoughts & prayers are with you and your family, Fern. God Speed.


----------

